
Ask HN: How do you handle user money that you have to return - DAlperin
I am thinking about building a system where customers would put money into their account and they can use there balance to purchase things. Whats the best way to store the money and keep track of who&#x27;s is who&#x27;s. I am planning on using stripe. Thanks for your help in advance.
======
Rjevski
You'll essentially need to build a ledger, keeping track of customer accounts
and how much balance they have left. When closing their account, refund
whatever's left to the last payment method they used to fund the account.

